# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Faire une somme d'un champ extensible

## f0nzy

Bonjour, 

J'aurais voulu savoir si il est possible de faire la somme d'un groupe extensible sauf du premier champ. Concrtement, j'ai cr un bon de commande  partir d'un fichier xml qui reprend les produits ( il y en a trop pour les mettre  la main), c'est pourquoi, j'ai cr un groupe extensible. 
Mon champ "t1" est dfini que lorsque un nouveau produit apparait, il cr une ligne avec les tailles (S, M, L, XL, ...). Or, il additionne la taille avec les quantits.

N'tant pas persuad de vous avoir bien expliqu le problme, voici une petit screen:
J'aimerais additionner la colonne S, mais il me calcule "S" et j'ai alors comme rsultat "Nan". Est-il possible de programmer ses calculs? Merci


Merci de votre aide

----------


## f0nzy

J'ai trouv comment faire, merci quand mme.

Mais j'ai un autre petit problme, j'aimerais calculer la somme des commandes pour chaque produit. Avez-vous la formule pour cela? Quelquechose du genre, faire la somme de ...  ...

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol mais tu n'explique pas comment tu as solution ton premier problme?donc il m'est impossible de savoir qu'es-ce que tu as chang pour que ca marche et t'indiquer comment faire.

Il me semble qu'il faut utiliser la fonction XPath sum().

++

Tiherry

----------


## f0nzy

En regardant l'image, tu remarques trois colonnes (S, M et L). Mon premier soucis tait de faire la somme des valeurs entres dans les cases des colonne. Le problme qu'il me renvoyait une valeur nulle puisqu'il prenait en compte le titre de la colonne (S, M et L). Grce au filtre, j'ai pu faire la somme de mes champts excepts des titres. Mais maintenant, ce qui m'interesse, ce serait de faire la somme des champs de mes trois colonnes jusqu' la barre bleu.

----------


## virgul

Dsol mais je ne comprends pas plusieurs chose:

Pourquoi tu dois avoir S M et L dans la premire occurence de ton tableau rptitif?

Pourquoi ne pas  inscrire S M et L en dure dans le formulaire?

Pourrais-tu me fournir le schma (structure) de formulaire infoapth afin que je vois qu'es-ce qui se rpte et ce qui ne se rpte pas. Et surtout comment c'est structur.

Car sur ta photo pour toi ca a l'air d'tre claire mais pour moi ca l'ai beaucoup moins.

----------


## f0nzy

En fait, j'ai un fichier xml qui reprend le nom du produit, ses tailles et ses couleurs. Je dois faire un tableau avec tout a, mais j'ai des difficults, comme le fait que j'ai des tailles diffrentes (S, M , L, XL pour certains produits et 30, 32, 34, 36 pour d'autres produits). 
Donc, j'ai fait une concatnation avec le nom du produit et les couleurs. Mais pour les tailles, je ne savais pas trop comment faire, alors j'ai dcid d'insrer un nouveau champ("titre" qui a comme valeur "Oui" ou "non") dans mon fichier Xml. De cette faon, j'ai mis une condition : lorsque le champ titre vaut "Oui", ma ligne devient bleu et affiche les diffrentes taille. Lorsqu'il vaut "non", j'ai la possibilit de rentrer des donnes (qui correspondent aux nombres de pices commandes).

La structure:

----------


## virgul

Bon ok j'ai compris mais pourquoi alors ne pas faire une autre structure XML car la tienne sans vouloir te vexer me parait un peu boiteuse...

genre:


```

```

... symbolise un lment qui se rpte

Et aprs avec une structure comme celle-ci tu pourra compter 

++

Thierry

----------


## f0nzy

Oui je vois, je vais essayer de regarder a ... Merci de ton aide

----------


## f0nzy

Effectivement, c'est dj plus vident de cette faon. Merci

Petite dernire question que j'ai pas encore tester. Est-ce qu'Infopath permet une mise  jour facile du formulaire? Je veux dire par l, si dans quelques mois j'ai un nouveau fichier xml (avec la mme structure), mais simplement avec des produits en plus. Est-ce qu'il me suffit de supprimer l'ancien fichier xml et de mettre le nouveau  la place? Ou existe un moyen de le modifier en deux trois clics?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Deux possibilits: 

1. il faut juste ajoute le PI dnas ton nouveau XML et il s'ouvrira automatiquement avec ton formulaire infopath.


Pour rcuprer ouvre ton form en mode saisie fait enregistrer ouvre le xml dans un diteur et copie la ligne qui ressemble a celle ci-dessous dans ton nouveau xml:



```
<?mso-infoPathSolution solutionVersion="1.3.4.27" initialView="Vue 1" productVersion="12.0.0" PIVersion="1.0.0.0" href="http://toto.com/Test/Forms/template.xsn" name="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:infopath:Test:-dataFormSolution" ?><?mso-application progid="InfoPath.Document" versionProgid="InfoPath.Document.2"?>
```

2. Ou alors tu peux aussi ouvrir ton modle de formulaire faire fichier-> fussionner les formulaire et la Infoapth ce charge de tout sauf de supprimer la premire section du document qui sera vide.

++

Thierry

P.S. au faite, ne fait pas comme dans mon exemple tu as meilleur temps de donner des nom diffrents a tes attributs et donc ne pas tous les appel id.

----------


## f0nzy

merci de ta rapidit et de tes rponses claires, j'essayerais a plus tard ...

----------


## f0nzy

mon formulaire est fini et marche trs bien, je te remercie pour ton aide. Nanmoins, j'ai une dernire question de facilit. 
Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour optimiser la vitesse de mon formulaire, car tant assez long, je trouve qu'il met beaucoup de temps  charger et  valider.
Merci

----------


## virgul

Salut,

en faite ca dpend d'un peu de tous. Mais la vitesse d'infopath est vraiment un de ces points faible.

Tout d'abord  dis-moi opu es-ce que selon ca met trop de temps?

A l'ouverture? pendant que les rgles s'applique? pendant que ton s'xcute?


As-tu beaucoup de mise en forme conditionnelles? Es-ce que le xml que tu traite est gros (en taille)?

++

Thierry

----------


## f0nzy

A l'ouverture ca prend du temps, mais c'est pas trop grave, ce qui est embettant, c'est que ce soit lent pendant la saisie. il est vrai que j'ai pas mal de mise en forme conditionnel qui s'allonge a cause de mon champ extensible
la taille de mon xml est de 421Ko

----------


## virgul

faut me donner plus de dtail? as-tu du code? si oui quoi?

Le formattage conditionnel t'en a vraiment beaucoup? es-ce surt une section rptitive?

Faut faire des test essaye d'enlever tout ou partie de ton formattage et regarde si tu gagne du temps.

----------

